# I built my own rimless 7.5 gallon



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Check out this tank I put together recently. Its a 12x12x12 cube built with scrap aquarium glass laying around the back of the shop. I have been helping out our aquarium builder in my spare time when the store was slow. I have helped him with two tanks and figured it was time to give it a shot. The silicone is sloppy and it isn't pretty but it holds water for now. I am water testing it right for the next three days and then Ill be taking it home. Its cool but I have no idea what Im going to do with it. Possibly a shrimp garden.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Is there a Link?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have built a couple hundred rimless tanks over the years...the largest being 33 gallons..
fun and interesting ; but assembly can be a pain..
nice lookin little tank grogan....will make a nice shrimp or betta tank...


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks john. I would like to keep experimenting with it and trying new things. Im starting to get into the world of DIY..its fun. 

The link for the store that we don't maintain or update lol and our facebook link:
http://www.alaskacoralandfish.com/
http://www.facebook.com/AlaskaCoralFish


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

A shrimp tank would be cool! I'm loving my new shrimp. They have already started to breed. It would be cool covered in moss.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I love a small planted tank stocked with Heterandria formosa.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Fishpunk- could I keep those in my 29 gallon? Sorry to be so redundant with this.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Easily. They are about an inch full grown..


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Nano tanks are slowly turning into my thing. They are fun to set up and I love dumping ridiculous amounts of money into them. People see the one I built at the store and there expressions on there face when I tell the dollar amount for the tank...priceless. I just put an ehime 250 on it today (its a 4 gallon). The amount of nano fish that are on the market today make it really fun.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

iheartfish:) said:


> Fishpunk- could I keep those in my 29 gallon? Sorry to be so redundant with this.


Yes, but they stay very small, especially the males. Bigger fish tell me they taste good.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

My morning task:


----------

